
Facebook Raising Another $100 Million to Fund Increasing Server Costs - peter123
http://www.insidefacebook.com/2009/03/26/facebook-raising-another-100-million-to-fund-increasing-server-costs/
======
HackerMoe
My understanding is that Facebook is still not profitable. At this point,
being several years old and claiming 175 million users, I'm growing more
skeptical about their potential as a business.

I would think that by now, Facebook would have found the right methods of
advertising, marketing data, or paid premium features to be self-sufficient.
How much more growth can there be before revenue when you have 175 million
users?

------
tokenadult
Facebook seems to be doing a remarkably poor job (in my opinion) of drawing in
users who post interesting content for all that investment in hardware
infrastructure. That looks like a dangerous business model.

